# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  làm phụ đề cho video

## tatiomaxnhatban

em đang phải làm phụ đề cho 1 video bằng phần mềm workshop nhưng khi đưa video vào để chèn phụ đề thì chỉ có tiếng mà ko có hình[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], ai biết về vấn đề này thì chỉ giúp em nha
thanks

----------


## quyend832

mình chưa làm 1 phụ đề dùng phần mềm bao giờ nhưng làm thủ công thì biết làm
- bạn tạo 1 file đuôi là srt
- cú pháp của 1 file phụ đề như sau: (tương ứng với 1 khung lời nói) 



> stt
> start_time --> end_time
> _đoạn phụ đề_


vd đơn giản:



> 1 
> 00:00:37,280 --> 00:00:40,909 
> subtitle edited by wak nen... tauke blue 
> 
> 2 
> 00:00:41,000 --> 00:00:43,673 
> _played out in ancient china._ 
> 
> 3 
> ...


- sau đó dùng phần mềm total video convert join phụ đề vào. 
cách làm nhanh nhất là down phụ đề tiếng anh rồi translate nó sang vietnamese rồi join nó lại. mình toàn thế. :d

----------


## dinhduongchobe

mình thì không làm giống malivo .mình thường dùng soft làm phụ đề là chữ hoặc lồng âm thanh vào ngay đoạn đầu tên của video.hoặc không làm một đoạn phụ đề riêng biệt sau đó join vào đoạn đầu của video .

----------


## votantai

> mình thì không làm giống malivo .mình thường dùng soft làm phụ đề là chữ hoặc lồng âm thanh vào ngay đoạn đầu tên của video.hoặc không làm một đoạn phụ đề riêng biệt sau đó join vào đoạn đầu của video .


nhưng mà đây là làm phụ đề cho video giống như các phim có phụ đề đó anh, làm như anh thì sao được như thế ạ

----------


## skygame

bạn có thể đọc bài viết này để biết thêm :




> topic này sẽ hướng dẫn cách sử dụng *aegisub* , soft làm sub của đa số các fansub hiện đại ngày nay. đầu tiên bạn *download* bộ cài chương trình : 
> 
> - bản mới nhất của aegisub download version: 2.1.6 : tại đây (24mb) 
> - và down cả : avisynth 2.5.7 
> 
> cài đặt 2 chương trình xong và run chương trình aegisub. nếu bạn đã có script sẵn của nhóm dịch thì vào file --> open subtitle 
> 
> tiếp theo vào video ---> open video ---> nhập file raw , audio ---> open audio from video 
> 
> ...


nguồn : *taduyducvn* (ani.vn)

----------

